# children and Dubai



## R17YCH (Apr 15, 2008)

My husband has been offered a job in Melbourne, Australia, but also has a few interviews set up for jobs in Dubai. I was hoping that someone, preferably with children around the same age as our 13 year old daughter, although any help would be gratefully received, could advise us on how suitable Dubai would be for her. How do expats' children adjust i.e. weather, schooling, socialising etc. Very anxious mother not wanting to make wrong decision eagerly awaits all your replies. Hope I can find it never used a forum before!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello!

I don't have children, but many of my friends do. I was also an 'expat brat' myself. 

In most cases children adjust surprisingly well. In many ways it is easier for then than their mothers, as they meet people their own age at school. Most peole cope with the weather - just needs a bit of common sense, especially in the first summer. There are classes/clubs for children that she can join too. Just be aware that you will end up driving her around a lot and schooling is expensive.

_


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome.
Im from Melbourne (30 + years), and now live here with hubby and 3 kids.

Your daughter will be fine in either place.
Once into school, she will make friends.
She (and yourselves ) will acclimatise to the weather , its a matter of using common sense...everywhere has air con so that will make it a little easier.

Schools here tend to have very long wait lists and are expensive, so if this is where you decide to base yourselves, putting her name on a school list would be a priority.

Melb schools tend to have no wait lists (unless you opt perhaps for a top private school), and education is free (not for private schools though)

Please yell out if there are more specific questions I can help with.


----------



## R17YCH (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you so much Elphaba and sgilli3 for replying so promptly to my thread? I am trying to talk the jargon here! You have immediately put my mind at rest after spending the whole day going on different websites relating to Dubai and emigrating there with a 13 year old. Needless to say I found nothing that helped. How old were you Elphaba when you emigrated there? I have pressed the reply to thread link and I am hoping that you both are reading this! sgilli3 can you tell me more about you and your family, how old your children are and how you settled in etc? I too am 30+ in fact I have just turned 38 (ouch still feel 15!) and my husband is 43 and currently is Managing Director for a Bentley dealership, so he will be coming out to do a similar job. What is a typical day for you and your family. It is going to be traumatic for my daughter and I to leave my family here in the UK so I have to be as sure as possible that I am making the right decision, predominantly for her. I am so pleased you heard my plea and look forward to hearing from you further. Oh could you give me an idea as to what the school fees may be.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You are doing really well for soneone new to all this! 

I moved to Dubai a few years ago, but was moved around a lot as a child (including overseas) - army family - and always managed. You'll find that there are new children in the schools each year out here so your daughter won't be the only new child in school.

It shouldn't be traumatic - think of it as exciting. My advice is to make it sound like a great adventure or your daughter won't start off in the right frame of mind.

You should be able to find info regarding school fees is you search threads from the past few month.

It can be hard moving overseas, but the right attitude will take you a very long well. 

Keep posting & ask any questions you need. 



-


----------



## R17YCH (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you for your support and encouragement elphaba, you will be fed up with me very shortly.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree with Elphaba...starting with the right attitude will make the world of difference.
We have been here a few years too , and our children are 10,9 and 20 months.
I home school over here, so dont have 1st hand experience, but have friends whose kids go to school here.
There will be so many things for your family to see and do.
My kids still see it as such an adventure. They understand that so many people never have the opportunity to experience another culture, and have embraced life here without any problems (of course we miss our family and friends), but this is an opportunity we didnt want to pass up...who knows where it will lead next.
We want to instill in the kids, that life is for living..the good bits and the bad..and this is just a part of our lifes journey.
Its an exciting place to be, as is Melbourne !!!
School fees vary from school to school...my guess would be 40 -60,000dhs per year (not cheap)


----------



## R17YCH (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice. I have found a site with all the british schools on but it is hard to choose any until we know what district we would be living in. My husband's preference is Dubai as is mine mainly because of distance from UK. I am sure we will talk again as things become more final. If any other new expats or future expats are reading this, I found a great site 


_ sorry but site rules don't allow that


----------



## R17YCH (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry I got it off another thread though on this site! Still learning


----------

